# Game #23: Phoenix Suns (13-9) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-3) - 12/10



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*When: Wednesday, 10:30EST/7:30 PCT
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, California
TV: ESPN???*











*Phoenix Suns (13-9) 

Starters: 

[C] Shaquille O'Neal 
[PF] Amare Stoudemire
[SF] Matt Barnes
[SG] Raja Bell 
[PG] Steve Nash


















Los Angeles Lakers (17-2)

Starters: 

[C] Andrew Bynum 
[PF] Pau Gasol 
[SF] Vlade Radmonivich 
[SG] Kobe Bryant 
[PG] Derek Fisher *


*Spotlight Matchup*
















*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH SH**!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #23: Phoenix Suns (13-9) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-2) - 12/10*

For the first time in a while, I'm not confident that we can win tomorrow night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #23: Phoenix Suns (13-9) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-2) - 12/10*

lol Sean went lazy on the game thread. I, however, will not stop making fun of us until we put together a big run. 


Lakers are going to kick our *** tomorrow though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #23: Phoenix Suns (13-9) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-2) - 12/10*

Shaq is out for the next two games because of his grandmas death. So change the ****in lineup and put Robin in, damnit Sean!!! lol I agree though, we are gonna get killed tomorrow....if the game is nationally televised, we are going to lose. And we never play good against the Lakers anyway.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Screw you guys, I'm going to bed. lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Screw you guys, I'm going to bed. lol


:lol:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

At least fix it before you go to bed, ****in hell. If you have time to post, you have time to edit your original thread and at least put some pictures in there. Just an inexcusable effort on this thread Sean. You are demoted. eace:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol if I get thirty plus posts in this thread, (that are not all from Joe), I will go all out on my next game thread.

Otherwise, you guys can suck it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to help this thread get to 30+ posts.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Me too basel, I aint doing nothing today so I will be on here during the game and be posting a lot. How about if we get 50+ then you have to go even more all out for the next game thread...I'll think of more ideas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I now believe we have no reason to lose tonight as you guys will be without three players. But good luck! :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, we will be very short handed tonight. But **** it, just help me get this thread up to 30 posts man lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So what will the starting lineup be tonight?

PG - Nash
SG - Barnes
SF - Hill
PF - Amare
C - Lopez

Does that sound right?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys would be wasting your time posting unless you want to. I'll probably end up making the next thread anyway so. And it's always pretty haha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> You guys would be wasting your time posting unless you want to. I'll probably end up making the next thread anyway so. And it's always pretty haha.


You need to make it more than just pretty. It needs to be absolutely 100% beyond beautiful.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nash, Barbs, Hill, Amare, Lopez

bench- Barnes, Dragic, Amundson


Wow only 8 active players lol, should activate Tucker.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Game is starting now, wonder how this one will turn out....doubt it will be very good lol.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like Alando is suited up tonight, but from what Terry Porter said, he won't get into any games for about a week. So looks like we will have to try win this one with 8 guys tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This doesn't have the feel of a big game at all, especially in comparison to games of the past between these two teams.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah no doubt Basel. Bynum is just owning us inside.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys have nobody to guard Bynum right now, but at the same time, Stoudemire is doing whatever he wants right now offensively.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, anyone see that quote from Boris just now? Seemed like a slap in the face to our team now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What'd he say?

Suns are torching us right now shooting 58%, but luckily we're not doing too bad ourselves shooting 52%. I'm glad Nash's shot has been off thus far.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Bynum is going to have a monster game on us tonight. Can't wait to see Lou Amundson play.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> What'd he say?
> 
> Suns are torching us right now shooting 58%, but luckily we're not doing too bad ourselves shooting 52%. I'm glad Nash's shot has been off thus far.


Guessing you are watching the Lakers channel instead of ESPN huh lol. He just said he will always remember the Suns as Mike D'Antoni's team, always winning and scoring. And he said right now we are just an average, boring team, not outscoring anyone. IDK it just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm actually watching ESPN, but I just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well **** basel stop jerking off and watch the game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dragic sucks so bad even Amare won't pass to him when he is going 1 on 3 and Dragic is standing there wide open. This team we have on the floor led by Dragic is just pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Well **** basel stop jerking off and watch the game.


:laugh:

I figured this would be about the time you guys struggled as your bench is really short tonight. We'll see what happens when Nash gets back in the game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, as soon as our bench comes in everything just falls apart. As much as I want us to win and show some heart, it just is not going to happen. Hurry up and get to PHX, J-Rich!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Amundson with the dunk! I love this guy's energy. Dragic did have a nice pass to him for an easy layup earlier too. Wow I gave props to Dragic lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, this thread got to 30 posts!

:yay:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Hey, this thread got to 30 posts!
> 
> :yay:


lmao, yeah didn't realize that. Dr Sean Seuss you owe us a very good game thread next game, or else!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys are definitely playing well and keeping up with the Lakers. I'll be honest - after I heard about the trade earlier, I didn't think you guys would be in this game at all at this point. But that's just been the Lakers lately.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nash doesn't look good out there tonight. Shots aren't falling, some of his passes are lazy, and he just looks tired. Guess losing his best friend on the team is affecting him tonight.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, our D just looks terrible to start the 2nd half. Can't get a stop to save our lives. And our PG's are shooting 0-10 from the field this game. That doesn't help either.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kudos to the Suns for fighting back every time we seem to get some momentum.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Finally Nash makes a shot and we get our first lead of the night. No defense at all this game, but **** it as long as we are winning.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Down by 1 after the 3rd. Gasol is making everything, but everyone else for the Lakers aren't. Our D has been ok with Amare out, have been playing zone and just forcing the Lakers to take jumpshots.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn, we just didn't make our shots down the stretch. Looks like its going to be a loss, but thats ok. At least we played hard this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys played much, much better than I thought you would.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Some bad mistakes down the stretch plus some missed shots really hurt us. We actually had a chance to win. Good to see the Suns playing with some heart and actually looking like they give a ****. Nash was really, really off tonight though. Amare, you need to be more aggressive on the offense, and play like the beast you are. Things are looking ok now, at least I aint pissed after this loss.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lakers win 115-110. Good to see the mutual respect these guys have at the end of the game. Good game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game tonight; once again, the Suns completely surprised me with their effort tonight. After I heard about the trade and the Phoenix would only dress 9 people, I thought you guys had no shot. But clearly I was proven wrong. It's going to be interesting the next time we match up as we'll be facing an entirely different Phoenix team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Most def. And thanks for helping me get the GT up to 30 posts. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No problem.

Wait...what is this? A Lakers fan and Suns fan getting along?! **** you, Kekai! :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I know seriously, **** you too *****.  Haha, nah its all good. You post in here more than the other suns fans we have haha.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash needs rest. He's clearly not healthy. He's missing too many open shots he usually hits. Barbosa is looking like he did a few years ago. His brother is a better coach than Dan D'Antoni clearly.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> Hey, this thread got to 30 posts!
> 
> :yay:





Kekai said:


> lmao, yeah didn't realize that. Dr Sean Seuss you owe us a very good game thread next game, or else!



ugh...........:tonbricks:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Its ok fool you don't need to, lol. Unless joe makes you though...thats a different story.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seuss said:


> ugh...........:tonbricks:


:biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatever Game thread I make next, I will go all out just for you Kekai.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yay i feel soooo special i loveee you dr sean omggggg hehehe


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl: Please don't ever do that again.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LMAO!!! :lol:


----------

